# must haves?



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

What else should I be thinking about bringing? Do I need to have my own prep table? Is a canopy needed if it rains etc? Am I missing something obvious?

And what about my vehicle? Am I allowed to have it in my area? A previous poster mentioned sleeping in his car (or perhaps his wife was sleeping in the car).


----------



## Rub the Butt (May 3, 2007)

KungFu,

If your interested, send me your email addy and I'll email you a copy of our teams packing list.


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2007)

You need everything it takes to be self sufficient.

Plus a hand wash station, a instant read meat therm, Something to keep the meat cold before cooking and hot after cooking.

Get Rub the Butt's list and then ask more questions.  We're here to help.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 3, 2007)

This is the checklist we are using right now but I'll tell you we have yet to not have to go out to buy something we forgot to bring.
http://home.comcast.net/~volstew/Cookoff_checklist.xls
Some things are obviously not necessary, like the musical rooster, at least not for you anyway.


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2007)

Pretty good list Rooster... I use one from "Smoking Guns" that I modified.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Pretty good list Rooster... I use one from "Smoking Guns" that I modified.



ditto


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 4, 2007)

Wife made me start this she hates driving my truck, to go get butter.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 4, 2007)

First 4 things I load Beer, Jack (black lable), Gentelman, Single barrell. Then I break out the check list. 8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 4, 2007)

Rockin Rooster said:
			
		

> First 4 things I load Beer, Jack (black lable), Gentelman, Single barrell. Then I break out the check list. 8)



Oh man do I like the way you start packing.


----------



## DaleP (May 4, 2007)

Yep you cant forget the musical Rooster!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

I bet in the morning he's a little red rooster.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 4, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I bet in the morning he's a little red rooster.


Na, at 250lbs I aint little by nobodys standards. 8) 
Besides, I share, so I don't drink too much. I have to make sure I remember to cook.


----------



## Rub the Butt (May 4, 2007)

Nate,

You have mail!


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2007)

Rockin Rooster said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2cvtafnw]I bet in the morning he's a little red rooster.


Na, at 250lbs I aint little by nobodys standards. 8) 
Besides, I share, so I don't drink too much. I have to make sure I remember to cook.[/quote:2cvtafnw]
By the standards of this board 250 is a little bitty rooster   I like the way you pack.


----------



## DaleP (May 4, 2007)

I am a mere 6 foot tall 230 lb tripod.Hahaha

Ok ok ok I aint too fat. Just fat as my knees can handle.
We hope some of you guys can make it to Sevierville.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 5, 2007)

Yes, but only because I've been on a diet to get ready for Q season. January I was closer to 280.


----------



## Rich Decker (May 5, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> By the standards of this board 250 is a little bitty rooster



I haven't been 250 since high school and that was more then 30 years ago.


----------



## Diva Q (May 5, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a little meat on your bones.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 5, 2007)

Indeed...fat people are harder to kidnap.


----------

